# is their a back door to local 3



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about IBEW local 3 but it is always better to be related to someone in the local or know someone. If you don't the front door is pretty hard to open.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Yes, some inside help would be in order. Do you know anyone in the local that will stand for you? I know when I got in "1974", my father inlaw put in a good word for me and I was accepted. I know it's a "good ol boy" system, but thats just the way it is. Not saying it is right or that I like it either.
I personally think the IBEW should use testing as the criteria for new members. Then everyone has an equal playing field. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The only way to get in without doing an apprenticeship is to have experience in the field, usually 8000 hours on the job.
But trust me when I say this, the best way to become an IBEW wiremen is to go through the apprenticeship, you will get better training(in most cases) and will be more respected on the job(sad but true)


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

why dont you just get the engineering degree? :blink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

deadlywingz said:


> is their a back door to local 3 ibew in new york city if so how. im a 20 year old college student studing electromechanical engineering and city tech. and well i just found out that local 3 union has an aprenticeship program and thats basically the only way to get in and i dont want to leave my career up to chance with that whole getting a chance to be in that program. so i was hoping their was a backdoor some how to get in so i can aviod wasting 3 years of my life i spent in college and jump into some helper kind of program.


 

Get a set of knee pads, $10k in $5's, $10's, and $20,s and then pm me.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

To the OP, take the test and if you pass and get an interview make sure you tell the panel "Although I don't post on public electrical bulletin boards I hear some people post REALLY STUIPD COMMENTS".


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Please do not apply. That would be an insult to me and every one else in the local!!!!!!!!! 
There is no back door....
I'll chalk that up to being only twenty years old!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll bet there is a back door even if you didn't walk through it.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I'll bet there is a back door even if you didn't walk through it.


These are created by humans and if you believe they don't exist everywhere then you aren't facing reality. We would all hope that ethics do exist and that we up hold them. Should unfair practices be discovered it is everyones duty to bring it forward and corrected whiter be within a unionized company or not. Company rules that make no sense to younger workers like no dating other employees, no immediate relatives such as father/son,mother,daughter have merit keeping the company operational.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> These are created by humans and if you believe they don't exist everywhere then you aren't facing reality.


I'm not quite sure why you quoted me on your post.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 10, 2009)

*EVERY* Local has a "back door" of some sort. Anyone that doesn't believe this needs to pay more attention to what is going on with their Local. 

To the OP, you really should do it the right way and apply for the apprenticeship and hopefully make your way to an interview. You don't want to be marked as "that guy" because you cut corners.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Local 3 has quite a few men "on the bench" due to the economy. I was speaking with one of the members last week, who had just come back from a union meeting. They may go to a furlough system if it gets any worse. 

If you apply, you will not be alone, having schooling may set you apart somewhat, but I believe there are a lot of people applying for employment.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sometimes it just takes the right amount of money to find things


----------



## dadadan (Jan 10, 2008)

my good friend is in 3 and for the past 5 years he's had to take 10 weeks furlough every year.


----------



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

ofcourse there is. but if you have to ask online you probably won't find it. you need a rabbi, a politician inside to tell you what shop is comming into the local. they always take in alot of new employees just before they come in. the new employees stay only long enough to get absorbed into the local's main body and get disbursed to other contractors. the apprenticeship used to be the better way to go but all the apprentices do now is go for coffee and don't learn much unless they want to. get your degree first, and if it doesn't work then do the local 3 thing. we're always hiring, regardless of how many people are unemployed. best of luck.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> ofcourse there is. but if you have to ask online you probably won't find it. you need a rabbi, a politician inside to tell you what shop is comming into the local. they always take in alot of new employees just before they come in. the new employees stay only long enough to get absorbed into the local's main body and get disbursed to other contractors. the apprenticeship used to be the better way to go but all the apprentices do now is go for coffee and don't learn much unless they want to. get your degree first, and if it doesn't work then do the local 3 thing. we're always hiring, regardless of how many people are unemployed. best of luck.


This post is wholly inaccurate. If an organized contractor is sending men to the hall for cards, they must work for that contractor at a-rate for 2 years. A layoff before that will result in the journeyman sent back to apprenticeship. No contractor gets organized, it's men absorbed, and then disbursed throughout the union the next day. This ensures the local that when a contractor says a man is journeyman, he is and he's not a distant cousin who doesn't know squat, unless the contractor is williing to pay the imbecile a-journeyman wages for 2 years...


----------



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

you are speaking from your experience, i'm speaking from mine. thats the way it's been going on here in the big city. and no, you are right, it's not overnite; but it's not 2 years either. how could you send somone who was never an apprentice back to an apprenticeship? contractor paying for 2 years, they just use the money the new AJ put in his backpocket. don't want to start an online fight. busy fighting with bill collectors because i'm not allowed to find my own work and waiting "For a call from the Hall"


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

King of Queens said:


> you are speaking from your experience, i'm speaking from mine. thats the way it's been going on here in the big city. and no, you are right, it's not overnite; but it's not 2 years either. how could you send somone who was never an apprentice back to an apprenticeship? contractor paying for 2 years, they just use the money the new AJ put in his backpocket. don't want to start an online fight. busy fighting with bill collectors because i'm not allowed to find my own work and waiting "For a call from the Hall"


They're official layoff would read "Not suitable for the electrical industry" or "refer to apprentice department for retraining." They go "back" into training, even though they've never been through the apprenticeship because when an organized journeyman is given that M-A rate card, it is assumed s/he is already a trained and experienced journeyman. After all, the organized hand's contractor is going to pay them journeyman's wages for 2 years.

Now, the underhanded back-door process you mention is possible to pull off - just pay the man and make him pay it back in cash... but someone like that is bound to get laid off and refered to another contractor, and then the jig is up.


----------



## King of Queens (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for your opinion. i've seen it happen. and it still does happen. have a nice day.


----------

